# Helping hand



## JerryK (Nov 15, 2017)

She always needs help.   So


----------



## brino (Nov 15, 2017)

Neat! 
What material is it?
-brino


----------



## JerryK (Nov 15, 2017)

Left over delrin


----------



## dlane (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm guessing 3D printed


----------



## JerryK (Nov 15, 2017)

No , That's my Syil X4 cnc mill


----------



## ch2co (Nov 15, 2017)

That thunk you heard was just my jaw dropping on the floor. Very beautiful and seemingly (to me) impossible.
I too was thinking 3D printing.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 15, 2017)

It is 3D printing of a sort. Instead of additive, it is deductive.


----------

